

Anti A/B testing: signups increased by 60% after removing the blog header - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/anti-ab-testing-signups-increased-by-60-after-removing-the-blog-header/

======
michael_dorfman
Do we really need a new term, "anti-A/B testing", to describe testing an
element against the absence of said element? Does this case really not fall
into the generally accepted definition of "A/B testing"?

~~~
paraschopra
Yeah, we don't really need a new term. I just made up so that such tests can
be identified and talked about easily. If you think about it, presence and
absence of an element has some different dynamics as compared to having
variations of an element.

------
base
you should say what's the size of your sample for the a/b tests. in my
experience there is always a high degree of uncertainty if you are just
testing with a few thousand people

